# Cleaning duck blood from leather boots-suggestions please



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Have you tried Hydrogen Peroxide? It removes blood from most anything.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

LynnC said:


> Have you tried Hydrogen Peroxide? It removes blood from most anything.


I was afraid to use it on the leather but I will try it.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

gdgli said:


> I was afraid to use it on the leather but I will try it.


I would test it on a small area first. Good luck.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks to Google, I found this info-

Follow these steps to remove blood stains from leather or suede:
Mix a solution of mild soap in lukewarm water.
Swish to create a great volume of suds.
Apply only the foam with a sponge and gently rub the stained area, taking care not to spread the stain.
Wipe dry with a clean soft cloth.


I have to agree with LynnC, Peroxide does a great job on blood stains but as she said, test a small area first.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Get your boots cleaned up gdgli?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Magic eraser. Find them in the cleaning isle of the grocery store. They look like white sponges. They work great on leather. At a hunt test one day I had Hunter in the front seat. He got bitten up by mosquitoes and his blood was all over the leather seat of my SUV (Poor Dog!). I use a magic eraser and a little water, and it took the blood right off. I guess that's why the call them magic!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Alaska7133 said:


> Magic eraser. Find them in the cleaning isle of the grocery store. They look like white sponges. They work great on leather. At a hunt test one day I had Hunter in the front seat. He got bitten up by mosquitoes and his blood was all over the leather seat of my SUV (Poor Dog!). I use a magic eraser and a little water, and it took the blood right off. I guess that's why the call them magic!


Thanks for the great idea. Never would I have thought to use a magic eraser!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Magic Erasers are right up there with WD 40 and Duct Tape as far as being a household multi purpose must have......


----------

